# What is Pin Pouncing?



## ffokazak (Feb 23, 2006)

Pouncing anyone?


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Sounds like something that goes on in a professional wrestling match.


----------



## ffokazak (Feb 23, 2006)

Ha!
I was going to say maybe on a second or third date, but that would have been wrong. I mean.....uhh....whoops!


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

pouncing is a term used in sanblasting or engraveing. Its when you make a lot of little holes to make a design. I hope this helps. ....JB


----------



## LADY1357 (Apr 3, 2007)

Andrew, i have no ide. sorry i couldn't be of more help. good luck.


----------



## ffokazak (Feb 23, 2006)

So if a vinyl cutter has a pouncing option... You could make designs with little holes?
Im trying to think of a situation you would use this for!
Any one pounced lately?


----------



## bones (Oct 25, 2006)

Pouncing is used for making patterns on paper. As someone said it is a bunch of little holes poked through the paper. In the good ol days you used one of thesehttp://roseantiquetools.com/store/media/files-mallets.tool.rolls/pr2131009.jpg
Now you can make them on your plotter.

What are they used for? well picture this.....customer wants custom flames on his tractor. You can look through your clip art book for some flames and try to make them fit the tractor or you can use a Stabilo pencil and draw your flames on the tractor till they are correct looking. 
Once you have the flames drawn you can tape them out with fine line tape.... once that is done you cover the whole design with paper....still with me?

now you chalk the design on to the paper.
now you take one of those tools from above (pounce wheel) and trace your design on the paper. Now, while tracing the design you will be poking holes in the paper. when done you have a pattern. So what?

Now you can use that pattern on the other side of the tractor and chalk through all those little holes you made and have matching flames on both sides of the tractor. Once chalked, tape, mask and paint away! Cool hugh?

Or you can just look through your clip art book for some flames and cut them and stick em on!

Peace!


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks for the clarification. .....JB


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Bones rocks! Thanks for that clarification!


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

Ok.. in sign making the most common use for pouncing.. is this..
Say a customer wants a painted sign, like on the side of their building. You draw out your layout on the computer, like you would if you were cutting vinyl to make a sign.. But instead of putting vinyl in the plotter you put pounce paper and you have a little pouncing pin thing instead of the blade.. You send the design to your plotter like you were cutting and it pokes holes for the outline of the design. Now you would take that pattern and tape it to say the wall you wanna paint.. and you take a little bag.. or like a sock with this powdered chalk like stuff in it, and and like bounce it against the pattern so the chalk like stuff goes thur the holes in the pattern onto the wall..
you then can take the pattern down and tada.. You have your pattern on the wall so you can paint..


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

If any of you guys ever vist the Vatican and see the Sistine chapel, you could get a very good example of how Michelangelo painted the cieling with the pouncing system.


----------



## edgardrdr (Nov 11, 2020)

ffokazak said:


> Pouncing anyone?


is like when you make something like a stencil you can transfer that design on another surface get it?


----------

